# Trawler GY 499 lost 28 June 1940



## Bill Norman

I'm an aviation author researching the loss of trawlers due to Luftwaffe activity during WWII. GY 499 ('Victoria' or 'Victrix') seems to be a candidate. Does anyone have ANY information on trawler and/or crew?

Bill Norman
(www.billnorman.co.uk)


----------



## gil mayes

The trawler that you are looking for was CASTLETON (118938) (GY449) owner T.C. & F. Moss Ltd, Grimsby, lost on 28 Jun 1940 off Orkney. Grimsby registration closed 22 Oct 1940 with the notation 'Vessel missing since 28/6/40'.
Gil.


----------



## Kerbtrawler

Presumed torpedoed but nothing to substantiate it so as Gil states Missing

cheers


----------



## gil mayes

Possibly sunk by U102 but she was also lost later on that patrol so no confirmation. Crew list is at http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/crews/ship385.html
Gil.


----------



## Bill Norman

*Gy 499*

Thanks to all who have replied. To put the cat among the pigeons - I have a Luftwaffe report stating that a Dornier 17z bombed fishing vessel GY 499, which was on a northerly course off Berwick on Tweed. It specifically mentions GY 499, so I assume that it was identified. Any thoughts?

Bill Norman


----------



## gkh151

Bill,

There was also a ship called Victrix and carried the GY499 registration. I can't give you any more info on her but maybe someone will come up with some. There was also a Hull ship called Victrix H428 but she was scraped in 1966.

Regards
Graham.


----------



## gkh151

Bill,

I have found the following info :- Victrix ex Victory Gy499, Built 1898, 164 grt. Taken into naval service 15/11/15 fitted with 1x3pound gun. Admiralty number 972. She served as a minesweeper. I don't have any info on her fate.

Regards.
Graham


----------



## gil mayes

Can we get this straight, is the date 28 Jun 1940 a red herring? The Grimsby registration GY499 was not allocated to a 1st or 2nd class fishing vessel in 1940.
VICTORY (108496) (GY499) was transferred to Lowestoft and Grimsby registry closed 6 Jun 1919. (She was renamed VICTRIX by the Admiralty when requisitioned but this name was not registered despite appearing in several reference works). As VICTORY (A692) she was lost at May Island, Firth of Forth on 6 Mar 1934 and Aberdeen registry closed 20 Jun 1934 with notation 'Total loss'.
Gil.


----------



## Bill Norman

*Gy 499/ Gy 449*

Gil,
In what sense a 'red herring'? The Luftwaffe report states that a Dornier bomber bombed and sunk a fishing boat of c. 300tons off the coast near Berwick on Tweed. The fishing boat was on a northerly course at the time. The problem begins and ends with the Bomber crew's identification of the vessel as being GY 499: had they reported GY 449, cir***stances would have matched 'Castleton' - apart from location, although 'Orkney-bound' could be guessed from the vessel's northerly course.

Bill


----------



## gil mayes

Bill
I was seeking clarification, the date does not match a trawler loss. 
These are the authenticated losses in June 1940.

1st	Slasher	Steam Trawler	195grt	Aircraft	Bombed	
1st	Renown	Fishing Vessel	9grt	Mine	-	
2nd	Greynight	Steam Trawler 96grt	Aircraft	Bombed & Gunfire	
3rd	Ocean Lassie	Drifter	96grt	Mine	-	
10th	River Ness	Steam Trawler	203grt	Aircraft	Bombed	
28th	Castleton	Steam Trawler	211grt	Aircraft	-	
Gil.


----------



## Bill Norman

Gil,
Thanks to you and Kerbtrawler, I am coming round to the view that the vessel was 'Castleton' (GY 449), the loss details of which match up well with the Luftwaffe report. If anyone can shed more light, I will be pleased to hear from them. Thanks to all who have helped to date.

Bill Norman
(www.billnorman.co.uk)


----------



## gkh151

Bill,

Try the link below for details of the caslteton but it says she was torpedod by U102.

http://www.wrecksite.eu/wreck.aspx?13036

Regards.
Graham.


----------



## gil mayes

Bill
The cause of the loss remains 'U/C' - Uncertain. Typically some researchers pounce on certain coincidences and before we know were we are they are quoted as fact. CASTLETON sailed from Grimsby on 26 Jun 1940 for the 'Northern' grounds and would therefore be past Berwick before the 28 Jun. That she was lost off Orkney around that date is pretty certain as identified bodies were washed up between 29 Jun - 7 Jul on Sanday, Auskerry and Flotta and later part of a boat bearing her name was also found.
My experience is that not all reports, logs, diaries are totally accurate, less so in WW2 but in WW1 there were many false claims for 'kills', bounties paid and on some occasions medals awarded. Now, with much easier access to material from both the Allies and Axis participants, a broader picture can be painted.
Always happy to help you, if I can.
Gil.


----------



## Bill Norman

Have now established beyond doubt that Grimsby trawler ' 'Castleton' (GY 449) was bombed and sunk by a German bomber off Orkney on 28 June 1940 (not off Berwick, as I had previously believed). The bomber crew recorded the boat's GY number when it made a low pass over the stricken vessel - and the bomber crew's location of the sinking on a German Air grid chart now in my possession pinpoints the Quadrat (the square) in which the vessel sank. My thanks to all of those on this site who helped in the search. Now in the process of writing up the full tale, which will be made known in due course. 
In the meantime, does anyone know where there might be records relating to ANY radio communications between the vessel and any agency (including Grimsby)? 
Also, does anyone have current contact details for any descendants of the crew, who were from Grimsby and from Cleethorpes? 
In addition to this forum, I can can be contacted at [email protected] or at Tel. 01287-280429.

Thanks again,
Bill Norman
(website: www.billnorman.co.uk)


----------



## Bill Norman

I began researching the loss of the Grimsby trawlet 'Castleton' (GY499) in October 2013 and benefitted greatly from the help given by a number of subscribers to this forum. The story of the trawler's loss has just been published in the July 2015 issue of Britain at War magazine. Interested parties can obtain a copy from most newsagents or any branch of WH Smith.

Bill Norman
(www.billnorman.co.uk)


----------

